# How to reset wireless router's password



## Hokieorange

My wife threw away the password for the wireless router. I am able to access the admin by typing into internet exployer 192.168.1.1, but then it asks me for my password & doesn't let me do anything else. Help???


----------



## etaf

Did you change the password or is it set to the default
post make and model - and th emanual will tell you the default settings

otherwise you should be able to reset to factory conditions - a button on the back you need to hold in for 10secs * BUT * you will need to set it all up again , and if on ADSL you will need your ISP username and password


----------

